# High Wycombe Sunday Ride



## Klaus (9 Nov 2009)

On Sunday morning I made sure to get out on a ride considering the weather is deteriorating as winter is approaching. This time I though I made it a round trip and it turned out to be 15 miles. My bike is a "city bike" 26inch.

The route:
High Wycombe east on the A40 - taking the hill towards Beaconsfield - passing trough Beaconsfield via residential and main road - onto Penn - Hazlemere - back home to High Wycombe.

A nice round-trip, the weather was still reasonable with fair amount of sunshine but cold wind so my Merino baselayer came in handy. The hill up to Beaconsfield is my main challenge currently, made it up three-quarters then had to walk .... I do stay on the tarmac pavement which is the pits but I am a bit scared to use the main carriage way, it's 50mph but most driver do at least 60 I am sure.

Towards Penn the road is like a roller coaster with some very steep inclines, short but sharp! So that had me panting away and going very slow. And frequently I was overtaken by road bikers who seem to just float by effortlessly ....

Back into High Wycombe I went down Hamilton Road which is a very steep hill - I stayed on the pavement and very gingerly rolled down the hill at probably 6 mph, using both brakes almost continuously. Again, a bit scared using the road as it's narrow and cars are relatively fast for a 30 zone.

Anyway, 15miles not too bad, 1 hr 40 minutes riding time, whilst I felt the effort in my legs I was ok to do a bit of work around the house and felt ok Monday morning, had to go to a meeting in London. As expected the weather was awful with storm and rain and cold.

Hopefully there are some nice days left before the year for reasonable ride. Attached is a picture which shows the route and profiles.

BTW, ordered road tyres for my folding bike, when I get time will put them on - this is really to train me as I have never replaced a bicycle tyre or a tube.


----------

